

Are you what you earn? - drc1912
http://www.benhuh.com/2010/02/02/are-you-what-you-earn-compensation-and-wages-advice-from-a-ceo/

======
yalurker
Simply terrible advice. How many scammy pointy-haired-boss types haven't tried
to use "we'll take care of you in the future" or "but the job is so exciting,
you should be happy to work for half what you're worth" to justify low wages.

Top developers know they can get a job doing something they enjoy or care
about that comes with a good salary and benefits, why should they even
consider such a job as Ben is offering?

Even if a developer doesn't care about money, the compensation is a big
indicator of how the company/boss views your value. If they are paying you
$10/hr, do you really expect to be treated as if you are an important,
valuable part of a team?

